# Scissor Lift & Fall Arrest Certification - Expiry?



## renov8r

Good Morning, 

I have a quick question if anyone here has any insight. The other day I was cleaning out my wallet and as I was putting back all the plastic cards in it, I noticed my on the back of my Scissor Lift w/Fall Arrest per OHSA & CASA Standard B354.1-04 license/certification card has expired like 2 months ago. I tried doing some research online to see if there really is an expiry and if I have like a grace period to renew it or what the procedure is. I've heard that there is a 2yr grace period, but I read there is a 2yr recommended evaluation. I'm doing some small commercial renovation atm and I am using my sky-jack not on an every day basis but a few times a few for a few hours.

Anyone have any idea what I do exactly to renew it? Do I need recertification? The what not. PLease & Thx


----------



## griz

I'm looking into the same thing now.

Found this for starters:

http://www.certifymeonline.net/falls.php


----------



## Greg from K/W

In Canada the place you rent from will certify you for them. Talk to your rental place they should know about your area. If they don't I would question if I really want to do business with them. Their guy have to have it just to load and unload the machines.


----------



## elementbldrs

I'm instruct all types of forklift (powered industrial trucks), and aerial lifts in Cali. The feds have rules and some states have superseding rules. Don't know about your state.

That being said, there is no such thing as a "re-certification." You do need a periodic re-evaluation like when changing types of lifts, or near miss accidents. You need to retrain when there is an accident or major change in the standards. The two year deal is typically to re-evaluate your competence hands-on on the equipment. This can be done by employer, supervisor, instructor, or someone else competent in the standards and operations of the equipment.


----------



## elementbldrs

This is for cali. Re-evaluated. Can be done onsite in fifteen minutes.

http://www.dir.ca.gov/Title8/3668.html


----------



## woodworkbykirk

locally the course is done through united rentals.. i did the course in 2009 and is good for 3 years. i havent renewed as i never use lifts on residential jobs.. i had to have the course when i was working for a large commercial outfit that always has atleast 4 lifts on site


----------



## Greg from K/W

I called United Rentals here In Kitchener they don't do it at all. Sucks I would have to go to Stoney Creek to do it through them. 

I did call the waterloo store and they used to do it. He gave me the name of a fella that did it for them. I am going to give him a call and go from there. I think CRS does it too.

I always thought that if you had boom lift training that you were ok for scissor lift. I just found out that is no the case in Ontario. You have to have both. No exceptions what so ever. If your paying for one ask fro both while your there. It is typically a one day course. Theory and practical. You have to pay for the lift rental too.


----------



## kyle_dmr

Greg from K/W said:


> I called United Rentals here In Kitchener they don't do it at all. Sucks I would have to go to Stoney Creek to do it through them.
> 
> I did call the waterloo store and they used to do it. He gave me the name of a fella that did it for them. I am going to give him a call and go from there. I think CRS does it too.
> 
> I always thought that if you had boom lift training that you were ok for scissor lift. I just found out that is no the case in Ontario. You have to have both. No exceptions what so ever. If your paying for one ask fro both while your there. It is typically a one day course. Theory and practical. You have to pay for the lift rental too.


Call Battlefield in Waterloo. I have the guys card in my truck. John I do believe his name is. They offer a course at the store and don't have to pay for equipment rental


----------



## renov8r

I actually own 2 scissor lifts, so I don't rent any. When I need I trailer them to the job site. I had done the course with Industrial Safety Trainers. They are a company based in Barrie. I remember the man-lady saying once you do you lift training its valid forever, but then I've been hearing recently that its 2 years after it expires to get it again.


----------



## Greg from K/W

kyle_dmr said:


> Call Battlefield in Waterloo. I have the guys card in my truck. John I do believe his name is. They offer a course at the store and don't have to pay for equipment rental


Thanks Kyle I will after next week.


----------



## renov8r

Gentlemen, I finally re-did the safety course. Actually, I did it two weeks ago. Instructor said that there is an expiry date of 2 years and the person who did the original training for me told us something that wasn't true. He said at one point there was a certification that didn't expire but that is something of the past. If you have that type of license then you are fine, but if you get it with the new regulation you have to do it every 2 years. I ended up getting an Ariel Work Platform certification opposed to Skyjack only. Now I can legally operate those cherry pickers.


----------



## Greg from K/W

I never heard they expired at all. No one has ever said they did to me. I will look into that and see what I find.


----------



## Greg from K/W

http://www.labour.gov.on.ca/english/hs/sawo/pubs/fs_workplatform.php

That is the link that shows what the MOL wants as far as training. I will look into it more fully. If in doubt you can call the IHSA 1 800 number and ask them. Its up to the MOL if the tickets expire not the people that gives them. Its not like you drivers license.

I am still looking for more info on it.

Here is the Reg

Issued: July 2011
Content last reviewed: July 2011
PDF Version [ 568 Kb / 3 pages | Download Adobe Reader ]
Disclaimer: This resource has been prepared to help the workplace parties understand some of their obligations under the Occupational Health and Safety Act (OHSA) and regulations. It is not legal advice. It is not intended to replace the OHSA or the regulations. FOR FURTHER INFORMATION PLEASE SEE FULL DISCLAIMER

Improper use of access equipment on construction projects continues to cause workplace injuries in Ontario. The use of elevating work platforms may put workers at risk when the equipment is not adequately used, maintained or stored, or when manufacturer’s instructions are not followed and equipment limitations are not respected.

Some general duties of workplace parties

Employers

Employers' obligations under the Occupational Health and Safety Act (OHSA) and the Construction Projects Regulation include, but are not limited to:

ensuring workers are adequately trained in the use of fall protection systems at Ontario construction sites [O. Reg. 213/91, section 26.2]
appointing a competent person as a supervisor [OHSA clause 25(2)(c)]
taking every precaution reasonable in the circumstances for the protection of a worker [OHSA clause 25(2)(h)].
An employer with six or more workers must also:

prepare an occupational health and safety policy
review that policy at least once a year
set up a program to implement it [clause 25(2)(j)], and
post, in a conspicuous place, a copy of the occupational health and safety policy [OHSA clause 25(2)(k)].
Supervisors

Supervisors’ duties under the OHSA include, but are not limited to:

ensuring workers work in compliance with the act and regulations, using protective devices, measures and procedures required by the OHSA and regulations [clause 27(1)(a)]
taking every precaution reasonable in the circumstances for the protection of workers [clause 27(2)(c)].
Workers

Workers' duties under the OHSA include, but are not limited to:

working in compliance with the act and regulations, using protective devices, equipment and clothing that their employer requires them to use [subsection 28(1)], and
not using or operating any equipment, machine, device or thing or working in a manner that may endanger themselves or any other worker [clause 28(2)(b)].
Protecting workers

All workplace parties — employers, supervisors and workers — are responsible for ensuring compliance with the provisions of the OHSA and the prescribed regulations. There are many factors to consider for the safe use of elevating work platforms on construction projects.

Obligations under the OHSA and the Construction Projects Regulation

The elevating work platform:
must not be loaded in excess of its rated working load
must be situated on a firm and level surface
must be operated only in accordance with the written instructions of the manufacturer
shall not be loaded and used in such a manner as to affect its stability or endanger a worker, and
shall not be moved unless all workers on it are protected against falling by a safety belt attached to the platform [O. Reg. 213/91, section 148].
The area around the elevating work platform secured (access restricted by fencing or barriers) so as not to endanger any nearby worker [O. Reg. 213/91, section 109].
The elevating work platform must comply with the applicable National Standard of Canada as set out in O. Reg. 213/91. A professional engineer must have certified in writing that the elevating work platform is in compliance with the applicable National Standard. The certificate provided by the professional engineer must include the details of testing carried out on the elevating work platform and outlined in the standard [O. Reg. 213/91, section 144].
The platform must be equipped with guardrails [O. Reg. 213/91, subsection 144(7)].
Workers on the platform must be protected from a fall by a safety belt attached to the platform when it is being moved [O. Reg. 213/91, section 148].
The elevating work platform must have signs that are clearly visible to an operator at its controls indicating its rated working load, all the limiting working conditions and warnings by the manufacturer (and direction of machine movement for non boom-type elevating work platforms) [O. Reg. 213/91, section 144].
The elevating work platform must have (clearly visible to the operator) the name and number of the National Standards of Canada standard to which it was designed and the name and address of its owner [O. Reg. 213/91, section 144].
A maintenance and inspection record tag must be attached to the elevating work platform near the operator’s station. Such tag must include the date of the last maintenance and inspection, the signature and name of the person who performed the maintenance and inspection, and an indication that the maintenance has been carried out in accordance with the manufacturer’s recommendations [O. Reg. 213/91, section 146].
The operator must have been given oral and written instructions on the use and limitations of the elevating work platform. [O. Reg. 213/91, section 147].
The operating manual must be kept with the elevating work platform [O. Reg. 213/91, section 149].
The elevating work platform must be used in accordance with the operating manual [O. Reg. 213/91, section 148].
The elevating work platform must be inspected daily by a trained worker [O. Reg. 213/91, clause 144(3)(b)].
The owner must have a permanent record of all inspections, tests, repairs, modifications and maintenance performed on the elevating work platform. This record must include the name and signature of the persons who carried out the maintenance, tests or repairs. [O. Reg. 213/91, section 145].
Safe distance must be maintained from overhead energized power lines as dictated by the voltage of the power lines and relevant legislation [O. Reg. 213/91, sections 187 and 188]
Workers need to be aware of the written emergency procedures in place (required to be established by the constructor) at the project in the event of an accident [O. Reg. 213/91, section 17].
Employers must ensure that PPE needed for the job is used by workers and maintained in good condition. The PPE must comply with applicable standards. Where required, the employer must ensure that the PPE is used, maintained and stored according to manufacturer’s instructions, applicable standards, and legislated requirements. The workers must be adequately trained on the use of the PPE [O. Reg. 213/91, sections 21, 26 and 93].
Workers need to know who is in charge of the operation — supervisor? “competent person”[ 1 ] ? [O. Reg. 21391, section 14].


----------



## joethepainter

Mine doesn't have an expiration date


----------



## Greg from K/W

Your in Virginia we are in Ontario. Dif regs. 

Yes I just found out elevated lift platforms do have an expiry. Every 5 years they have to be renewed. I was not sure and just asked my friend who is a health and safety officer. He confirmed it for me.He also has the train the trainer and can certify me for lift tickets.


----------



## renov8r

Ontario law is different then everywhere else. My trainer said every two years. I read online after two years its recommend for a re-evaluation. My card says issues april 4/2013 and expiry is april 4/2015.


----------



## Greg from K/W

Where did you get the training from? You may want to see if you can go somewhere else and get it. Some companies may be using shorter exp dates just to take more cash from you. Check around and see if you can get one somewhere else with a longer exp date. Never know just a heads up to save a few bucks.


----------



## elementbldrs

Again, if you are in the states, reread my initial posts. Canada apparently does not have the same regs.


----------



## Greg from K/W

Province to Province there can be big differences as well. State to state too. Only things that go from one end to the other are the Canada Labour Laws that are dictated over interprovincial companies. Federal law governs those. Otherwise provincial laws are what you follow.


----------



## Greg from K/W

Here is a site I found for a firm in Ontario that does online training. Might be ok for someone that has already done the hands on and needs to redo it. Would be real handy for that.

https://www.osg.ca/online-aerial-lift-training


----------



## Greg from K/W

Talked to a guy from IHSA. It was during a break in the course I took to get my Health and Safety Officer Cert. He pointed out that there is nothing in the regulations or act that states you have to get recertified for scissor lifts or boom lifts. The only thing that says its expired is the place you get the certificate from. They want more money from you. 

The ONLY things that you you need to get redone are First Aid CPR and Propane. After that you are free and clear. It does not matter what the person or company says. The MOL inspector cannot demand it be redone no matter what the certificate says.


----------



## renov8r

I'm actually going to be seeing the guy from lift line next week. I'm going to question him about this, and see what he says. I have propane handler certification, so that I could understand why it needs to be updated as well as CPR. My cousin was telling they added another procedure to CPR.


----------



## Greg from K/W

Didn't add just changed it. 30 compressions first then 2 breaths. Rinse repeat.


----------

